# tcp: Netconfig database not found



## balanga (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm trying to mount an NFS share when PXE booting mfsBSD. 

Any idea what's missing? I do realise that mfsBSD is a minimal installation of FreeBSD, but if I knew what was required to run an NFS client, maybe I could add it.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2019)

You need these kernel options:

```
options         NFSCL                   # Network Filesystem Client
options         NFS_ROOT                # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCL
```


----------



## balanga (Oct 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> You need these kernel options:
> 
> ```
> options         NFSCL                   # Network Filesystem Client
> ...


Where do I include these kernel options?

I'm looking through the build instructions here:-









						GitHub - mmatuska/mfsbsd: mfsBSD
					

mfsBSD. Contribute to mmatuska/mfsbsd development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




but don't see where to include them.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 19, 2022)

Valid question. This is just the question I posed. Let's wait,








						How to recompile mfbsd kernel with NFS ? · Issue #137 · mmatuska/mfsbsd
					

I want to recompile the kernel used by mfsbsd with NFS included, i.e. KERNCONF option NFSCL option NFSD option NFSLOCKD option NFS_ROOT I've extracted base.txz to the good location. Then : make...




					github.com


----------



## balanga (Oct 19, 2022)

I'd like to try building 12.2 mini which is the latest I can use via PXE booting, but not sure how to go about building it.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 19, 2022)

when you try,

```
make iso CUSTOM=1 BUILDWORLD=1 BUILDKERNEL=1
```
what is the response ?


----------



## balanga (Oct 20, 2022)

Not really sure what I need to run before that...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 20, 2022)

Before that you just have to untar the base.txz to a good location according to the Makefile path specification.
Then "make iso" runs fine.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 20, 2022)

balanga said:


> I'd like to try building 12.2 mini which is the latest I can use via PXE booting, but not sure how to go about building it.


Download base.txz and kernel.txz from http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/12.2-RELEASE/

In mfsbsd/Makefile point `BASE?= /to/*.txz_files/directory`.

But instead using a unsupported version (12.2) better open an issue on the projects github repository, eventually contact the author (I see there is not much reply to the issues ).


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 20, 2022)

It looks like kernel.txz is not needed. Like it takes the one from /usr/src


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 20, 2022)

/usr/src is populated, but `mfsbsd # make` requieres base.txz and kernel.txz (not # make CUSTOM=1 BUILDWORLD=1 BUILDKERNEL=1, this would build mfsbsd from source, which takes longer than extracting those *.txz files).

kernel.txz is renamed

```
% ls /tmp/git/freebsd-dist/
base.txz    kernel.txz0

/tmp/git/mfsbsd # make
Cannot find directory "/tmp/git/freebsd-dist/base"
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /tmp/git/mfsbsd
```


----------



## balanga (Oct 21, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> Download base.txz and kernel.txz from http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/12.2-RELEASE/
> 
> In mfsbsd/Makefile point `BASE?= /to/*.txz_files/directory`.
> 
> But instead using a unsupported version (12.2) better open an issue on the projects github repository, eventually contact the author (I see there is not much reply to the issues ).


I'm trying to make a bootable ISO. Not sure where to expect the final build...


----------



## balanga (Oct 21, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Before that you just have to untar the base.txz to a good location according to the Makefile path specification.u
> Then "make iso" runs fine.


If you run `make iso`, where does the ISO get created?


----------

